# Who still carries a Surefire E2e?



## kz1000s1 (Jun 29, 2004)

How many of you still carry a standard, unmodified Surefire E2e for EDC? 

Do you think it's obsolete now? 

I had one until I got an L4, then traded it. All the cool new Surefires keep getting bigger every year! It wasn't too bad going from the E2e to L4, then the A2 grew more, now the L2, which I would love to have, except that it grew yet again! The L1 was also too big for having one cell. I wish Surefire would reverse this trend. The amazement when you opened a Surefire box and saw how tiny the light was is a feeling I would like to experience once more.

Now I'm going to get another E2e because there is nothing else that is so bright, yet so small. Although I love my A2, there are times I would like to carry something smaller that's brighter than my Arc LS. I've also been finding that LEDs can't light up objects well at a distance even if it can throw that far. Details just tend to get washed out.


----------



## nirad (Jun 29, 2004)

I carry an unmodded E2e almost every day. I too, was impressed with the high output of such a compact light. I feel the E series of lights is far from being obsolete, due to the versatility. In fact, at times the E2e can be too bright in confined spaces. Perhaps a MN02 lamp would help eleviate this situation???


----------



## Darell (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think it is obsolete in general, but in my collection it is.

I have several E2 and E2e host bodies with all kinds of weird stuff on the service end. I have sold off all my incandescent bezels. Honestly, I don't miss them. I DO have LED lights that throw as far, and beyond. CRI is probably the thing I miss most about incandescents. But in my mind, everything else is superior in my LED lights, so I suffer that one loss.

I do remember the day I opened my first E2, however. And I had the same feeling you did. A feeling I won't soon forget. The E2 was my first real flashlight. Up until then, I was king of the Minimag! I still keep a Minimag around to compare everything against. Laughter is good for the soul.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 30, 2004)

I still carry my E2e, sometimes with KL1 and sometimes with original MN03 incand. I was lucky to have tried my friend's L4 but after some comparison with the E2e I find that the L4 is only as good as a general flood light with not much throw like the MN03 to spot details. The MN03 on the E2e contains a decent amount of flood for me to see in a darkened room and I think that is enough. I am using KL1 at times for the longer 4 hours run-time and when that happens my E2D is always with me so I get a choice of either KL1+E2e for general illumination or E2D for more throw.

I have tried and was initially impressed by the PR head by McLux and although it can throw very well, the bigger head is not so comfortable for EDC. The detail spotting is also not so good compared to incand as there is no red present. No doubt good but still leave very much to be desired.


----------



## Stingray (Jun 30, 2004)

Up until a few weeks ago I carried an E2O with MN03 on a daily basis. It just fits in the back pocket so easy. Good power to size ratio. Now I have an E2D and I carry it daily instead, but with a beamshaper on it. It has excellent flood that way (and protects the pocket) and if I need throw or teeth I just pop off the beamshaper. An E2O with KL1 and beamshaper gives the whitest light I've ever seen from a handheld light (including LUX III's). It's odd how the purplish and greenish low dome KL1 really comes into it's own with a beamshaper. It's the perfect map reading light on a road trip.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jun 30, 2004)

I still carry a E2e, but that is only because my L4 is on backorder for 2months allready /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I love how small and yet powerfull it is, and it has just the throw i need.
Shame it isn't regulated.
The L4 should replace my E2e, however when reading some of the replies here i might change my mind.


----------



## Ralf (Jun 30, 2004)

I still carry the E2E EDC, just like the size
and beam. Sometimes there is an KL1 on it, but
not very often ...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 30, 2004)

I carry an E2 with an E2e bezel all the time. Don't care for the pocket clip on the E2e (or the look of it without). This combination allows for the same output in the exact same size package, yet provides for a smooth, rounded, easy-to-hold form factor.


----------



## wasabe64 (Jun 30, 2004)

I still EDC my E2e, sometimes with a McLux head, most of the time with the stock MN03.


----------



## juancho (Jun 30, 2004)

I have all kinds of cool Surefires LS, I like the new KL-1 high Luxeon in my E2e, also a E2o with PR T by McGizmo, the new McGizmo L-1 PR T 917, I also have a E2+ (Nascar) and others.
However for sentimental reasons I still carry quite often a Winelight II with a MN03 lamp. I just love this light.

Juan C.


----------



## matt1987 (Jun 30, 2004)

i carry a E2 Satin Gray with me.. Xenon is better than LEDs, LEDs use lower voltage and you get longer run time.. Xenon is a MUST if want to Shoot Far, like those on a SureFire M6..
Your Question: Do you think it's obsolete now?
My Answer: if it's obsolete why are we still using it? Luxeon-Stars LED cannot over power a Xenon Power Light..


[ QUOTE ]
*kz1000s1 said:*
How many of you still carry a standard, unmodified Surefire E2e for EDC? 

Do you think it's obsolete now? 

I had one until I got an L4, then traded it. All the cool new Surefires keep getting bigger every year! It wasn't too bad going from the E2e to L4, then the A2 grew more, now the L2, which I would love to have, except that it grew yet again! The L1 was also too big for having one cell. I wish Surefire would reverse this trend. The amazement when you opened a Surefire box and saw how tiny the light was is a feeling I would like to experience once more.

Now I'm going to get another E2e because there is nothing else that is so bright, yet so small. Although I love my A2, there are times I would like to carry something smaller that's brighter than my Arc LS. I've also been finding that LEDs can't light up objects well at a distance even if it can throw that far. Details just tend to get washed out. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## lightemup (Jun 30, 2004)

I raise my hand for still carrying an E2e. Although I must also say that depending on my requirements / mood / a change in the air etc /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I choose between my E2e, L4 (running pilas of course /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif ), E2d and E1e, all unmodified. Perhaps this is because I have yet to physically sight modded executive lights etc, but I am very happy with my current setup /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif The main thing about my e2e that I like is because I also have the L4 and E1e, if I lose my e2e, I can make another E2e up in a jiffy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif with a spare MN03, my E1's bezel and my L4's body and either tailcap /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Thanks for the tip Stingray about how you carry your E2d: I thought I was going to have to put up a WTB for a black e2e bezel /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif does it affect the pocket carry of the e2d much (I'd prefer keeping the original beam though)?


----------



## Steve_West (Jun 30, 2004)

I still carry my E2e. I do have a Arc LSHP-F that is a really nice little light, but it doesn't have the throw the E2e does. I trade back and forth, but really do like the E2e.


----------



## jayflash (Jun 30, 2004)

As a newcomer to the SureFire owners group, I'm quite pleased with the combination of attributes the E2e (or E2) features. The beam spread/throw ratio is very useful for my purposes. It's a pleasure to own such a well made tool. I still like my Scorpion, especially the switch, but maybe the birthday fairy will bring me a Z57. 

How can the price/size/output/build quality ratio be improved upon? It probably can't. A smaller light won't have an E2's runtime if it's as bright and a mod will be more expensive. For me, the E2e epitomizes a small, top-shelf, production, flashlight. I'm glad I took the SureFire plunge all of you said that I should take.


----------



## Double_A (Jun 30, 2004)

I EDC the E2e for work. When I need more light I bump up to my 9P or M3.

GregR


----------



## TrevorNasko (Jun 30, 2004)

well i sorta edc mine. 

i got rid of all my surefires save for my black e2 (i dispise the elite series for many reasons) which fills a crucial place in my edc. its a stellar spotlight wen my arc4SX wont quite reach. i generally keep it in my pack or laptop bag. it is the one surefire i am really happy to own. 

i used to own about a thousand dollars worth of surefires but in the past year since they changed their format i have become increasingly disatisfied with them. 

they have forgotten their mission to make a small bright light that is built for the tactical eviron. they make lights that are about over the top aesetics and novelty now and focus on selling to the armchair swat rather than equiping the real thing. 
blatent proof of this are the u2 and a2. a reged incand is neat but wen you are runing off of liths its not all that useful. im still trying to figure out how one might make the u2 into anything but an anoyance.

as a user i am baffled by their motto of smaller brighter better wen in reality they really arent all that small , have horrid beams and seem to have no idea how to make an led light (its not that hard). my bud has a L5 and while i was impressed with the output i think the guy in charge of beam shape should be shot. i think the whole reflecter department should only be allowed to work with incands and sf should hire someone who knows something about leds to do the led reflectors. all i could think is "how come they waste output by hiding non existant bulb artifacts?!" . 

forgive me the rant . i just am unhappy to see a such a good company go to pot like this.


----------



## W4DIZ (Jun 30, 2004)

I still EDC the E2E with the Z57.


----------



## Hornet (Jun 30, 2004)

I EDC the e2e with the mno2 great setup.


----------



## flashfan (Jun 30, 2004)

I "still" EDC the original E2 with its non-lockout tailcap, and with the clip removed. The slight difference in length without the lock-out tailcap is important to me.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you mean to say that you are using the Z57 clickie? I don't think I understand what you mean. The E2e came originally with the lock-out tail cap and the Z57 clickie can be bought seperately.


----------



## lightemup (Jun 30, 2004)

I have the Z57 clickie on my E2e too, I appropriated it from my E1e that now sports a LOTC (My E1e must have been one of the few that came with a clickie) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif when I use my E1e I generally trade tailcaps back and forth etc /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flashfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I EDC the old E2 (not the "newer" E2e). The momentary "on" button on the old E2 flashlights could not be "locked out," so you could accidentally turn the light on without knowing it (in a bag, car, etc.), run the batteries down, and/or burn a hole in something. Without the lock-out feature, the E2 tailcap is a tad shorter (and also doesn't have a notch). I like the simplicity of the original design...but that's just me.


----------



## haley1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I carried an L4 for about a week, then went back to my old E2. It just seemed better, perhaps it's all in my head or eyes.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jul 1, 2004)

A year ago I also switched from my E2e to an L4 which I liked better at the time, until the lack of throw got me to switch to the A2 after about four months. Now I'm coming full circle back to the E2e. Back to basics. The older E2 does have some appeal due to it's smooth profile, but the E2e feels more secure in the hand to me. I'll probably take the clip off and put on a Z57.


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 3, 2004)

I used to carry the E2E because it was the smallest, lightest, brightest and furthest-throwing very small light at the time. It has been replaced by other lights which are all brighter/further throwing than the E2E at the expense of small increases in dimensions and weight. My personal favorites are the TL-2 (Xenon) and the PR-T917. The PR-T and TL-2 are the same length as the L4 and the PR-T is only .5oz heavier than the E2E but the 1/4" wider bezel (though only for the first 5/8") will be the primary carry/no carry decider for many people.

*MODEL…….……........LGTH …..BZL DIA.....BOD DIA ……WT…….LUMENS/CP<>*

*Streamlight TL-2*……...4 7/8”………1 ¼”……………7/8”….…...4.1oz…....100 L
*McLux PR-T(E2E)*…....4 7/8”………1 ¼”…………13/16”……….3.7oz…….3000 LUX
*Surefire L4*……...……...4 7/8”……..…1”……...…..13/16” ……….3.4oz…...….65 L
*Dorcy Spyder*………...….4 ¾”…………1 1/4”…………7/8”………….4.2oz…..…N/A
*Surefire E2e* …...........4 5/8 …..……1” ……......13/16” ……...3.2oz……..60/25 L

For more specs:

INSTANT SPECS FOR 71 POPULAR LIGHTS 

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashfan said:*
I EDC the old E2 (not the "newer" E2e). The momentary "on" button on the old E2 flashlights could not be "locked out," so you could accidentally turn the light on without knowing it... 

[/ QUOTE ]

A small cc bezel rotation locks it out as securely as a LOTC. To be extra safe give it at least half to a full rotation.

If you wish you can hold the E2 in "ordinary" flashlight position using bezel rotation as your on-off switch with the tailcap fully tightened and the bezel clip serving as a surprisingly comfortable switch handle. 

Btrightnorm


----------



## Sharp (Jul 3, 2004)

I carry a Surefire E2e HOLA and a Surefire E2GM LOLA.
However, I'm waiting for a replacement, and more exactly, a Surefire E2O LOLA instead of my E2GM and an E2D HOLA instead of my E2e HOLA.

Richard


----------



## simbad (Jul 3, 2004)

At work sometimes I need a "throw" light and I allways take the E2e in my bag with a set of spare batteries, that light is unbeatable, I can light anything at the sea at a 100 yards and see whatever it is.I think is the perfect balance in size and performance, the only one problem is the runtime,the E2e sucks like a V8 engine.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 4, 2004)

Wait till you try the HOLAs that suck up your batts in 20 mins. I still use them though because I just simply love their power. My G2Z and M2 are both equipped with the P61 HOLAs. My M3 is my main light with 125 lumens LOLA.

My E2e and my E2D are most frequently used as EDC.


----------



## oldways (Sep 30, 2010)

Well now in the year 2010 I still carry my black E2E as backup to an A2.

Rotate it with an L1.


----------



## Imon (Sep 30, 2010)

oldways said:


> Well now in the year 2010 I still carry my black E2E as backup to an A2.
> 
> Rotate it with an L1.



I believe a post is considered a necropost when there is more than 6 years and 3 months of time between it and the last post.


----------



## Brigadier (Sep 30, 2010)

E2E, LF HO-E2R, IMR16430. Oh how technology advances in 6+ years. Now we have beautiful, white, guilt free lumens.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice zombie bump.

I carry a HA-BK E2e with me. Gotta have some incan on me all the time.


----------



## computernut (Sep 30, 2010)

Still carry my E2E-BK along with my L1. I like the low and runtime of the L1 but the beam and colour of my E2E. Always good to have two lights on you.


----------



## Roger999 (Sep 30, 2010)

Does an E2D count? I've wanted an E2E but managed to snag the E2D for $54 . Running a HO-E2R on mine.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 1, 2010)

Me here! Packing an MN02 and an F05 as needed! Throws good for such a small and lite-weight light, and the spill is generous enough to see what's at yer feet all the time.


----------



## It01Firefox (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm also still carrying my E2es. An HA-BK one with Steves LED tower module and a normal HA with the LF EO-E2R.


----------



## Tractorshaft (Oct 1, 2010)

From the postings I think most have "Modded" their E2's to some extent. I believe your original question was "Unmodified" lights for EDC. From the "Target" audience (Light Freaks) you may have a hard time finding folks who carry "Unmodified" lights, thats the purpose of this forum right :thinking:

Anyways..Two things I try not to leave the house without, my well worn "UNMODIFIED" E2D and a Kershaw Scallion pocket knife. Of all the Kit I own this combination of performance, size and reliability seem to work. 

I do have a brand spanking new green E2E with the high output bulb installed but like the E2D for the Cren bezel and shroud around the clickie. Never had it come "on" in my pocket, cant say that about the unprotected E2E HOT HOT HOT :naughty: I cant always to remember to give the bezel a twist to prevent this...

I do like the Li-Ion rechargeable's that the HO bulb needs so the Defender may get upgraded in the future. Just put the HO bulb and new batt's in the E2E and the WOW factor for a little light is tremendous...I cant resist blinding the wife for fun sometimes...


----------



## KevinL (Oct 1, 2010)

That LumensFactory 380 lumen IMR bulb really promises to turn these little E2e's into flamethrowers.. 

I just sold my 'big brother' of the bulb, the EO-9 (for D26/C/P/Z series). 380 lumens is pretty awesome.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't actually carry one, but have one on top of a wall safe which i use quite regular. Don't think I could part with it - outdated, but a nice solid feel and not too bright at close distance.

here's a pic from when she was new and cutting edge.....


----------



## Tractorshaft (Oct 1, 2010)

KevinL said:


> That LumensFactory 380 lumen IMR bulb really promises to turn these little E2e's into flamethrowers..
> 
> I just sold my 'big brother' of the bulb, the EO-9 (for D26/C/P/Z series). 380 lumens is pretty awesome.



Hi Kevin, et al,

_*Just a note here to perhaps save someone the same mistake I did when purchasing the HO bulbs from Lumen Factory.
*_
I have the EO-E2R (150 Lumen) and 2 of the AW ICR123 batteries installed in my E2E. Many times it takes 2-3 clicks to get the light to run on the AW ICR123 batteries. Not a totally happy camper over this but its my fault..*

...See I bought the RCR123 batteries due to the higher AH rating instead of the recommended IMR123 batteries.* 

Caveat Emptor; 

Its not like I wont use these great batteries in something else but "Attention to detail" was lacking in my initial purchase causing me some avoidable "Whiskey Tango Foxtrot" moments...

If you run the LF HO bulbs buy these...

_* ICR123 Battery AKA IMR16340*_







not these..
_*RCR123 AKA ICR123*_





Enjoy !

* In situations like this.....
You have to ask yerself "Am I a NOOB?"*


----------



## carrot (Oct 1, 2010)

It's funny, because I carried an E2E in stock form for awhile this year until a mysterious LED tower drop-in arrived on my doorstep. I like the drop-in, but some part of me wants to stick with incan, just like "the good old days." I like my glowing tungsten.


----------



## It01Firefox (Oct 1, 2010)

Tractorshaft said:


> Hi Kevin, et al,
> 
> I have the EO-E2R (150 Lumen) and 2 of the AW ICR123 batteries installed in my E2E. Many times it takes 2-3 clicks to get the light to run on the AW ICR123 batteries. Not a totally happy camper over this but its my fault..*
> *



I am running my EO-E2R with two black AW RCRs without any problems. Turns on first time, every time.
I also run an EO-E1R with one RCR in an E1e without any problems.
There's LF IMR bulbs that explicitly demand IMR cells.


----------



## Chadder (Oct 1, 2010)

I have an E2E and an E2O that I frequently use in my edc rotation. I still love the incan beam when in the outdoors.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 1, 2010)

Tractorshaft said:


> Hi Kevin, et al,
> 
> _*Just a note here to perhaps save someone the same mistake I did when purchasing the HO bulbs from Lumen Factory.
> *_
> ...



Indeed. But don't beat yourself up over it  You can always use the R123s in normal LED lights.

IMRs are recommended for hotwires above a certain current draw. 

We researched the whole crux of the issue back in the glory days of the hotwire, about 5-6 years ago. Without going into exhaustive detail, conventional lithium ion (Lithium Cobalt/LiCo2) cells cannot support very high drain rates demanded by hotwires. 

Incans have an 'inrush current' when you first light them cold, after you 'prefire' them a few clicks, allowing some current thru each time before the circuit cuts off, they warm up and they light. 

IMR cells are designed around a different technology, Lithium Manganese (LiMN) which can tolerate such high drain rates without protection circuits - at the cost of some capacity. They're a relatively recent innovation.


----------



## kelmo (Oct 1, 2010)

I just picked up my second E2O. I love the fact that it has "Outdoorsman" embossed on it. This light with a twisty switch and MN02 LA is my backpack light of choice when traveling. 

Yes I still carry mine. My old school casual carry configuration is an Arc AAA in my pocket and my E2D strapped to my hip.


----------



## Filip (Oct 1, 2010)

I use my E2 black HA + EO-E2R + 2xIMR together wth an AW Softstart switch in a "Lightsaver Miser multi-function" tailcap (I replaced its original guts with the AW's switch). It's nice to have 3 levels of your favourite incan. light, and with the softstart feature it's even better.

Filip


----------



## ampdude (Oct 1, 2010)

Tractorshaft said:


> Hi Kevin, et al,
> 
> _*Just a note here to perhaps save someone the same mistake I did when purchasing the HO bulbs from Lumen Factory.
> *_
> ...



I recommend the IMR batteries for all applications, especially incan.

But there's no reason you should have to double or triple click to turn on an E2e with two RCR123A's running an EO-E2R, this lamp assembly only draws 800mA.

I would guess either one of your batteries has a faulty protection circuit or there is a problem with the clicky switch.

That brings up another nice feature of the IMR batteries.. they lack a protection circuit because they don't need one to be safely used.. making them more reliable than the LiCo batteries..


----------



## Brigadier (Oct 1, 2010)

ampdude said:


> I recommend the IMR batteries for all applications, especially incan.
> 
> But there's no reason you should have to double or triple click to turn on an E2e with two RCR123A's running an EO-E2R, this lamp assembly only draws 800mA.
> 
> ...


 

Agreed. I have switched to IMR batteries in every application possible. Still waiting for IMR17500's, and 18350's.


----------



## Tractorshaft (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Brigadier!

I appreciate the information! I will check out the light, apply a little cleaner and some pro-gold as part of a solid PM on the thing. Great info on the battery technology. I try to remain "Current" but a man can be an "Expert" in only so many hobbies at one time! Guys on this forum are tolerant and totally helpful to the neophytes that lurk and have the occasional technical issue  Thanks again!

Best Rgds

Jerry


----------



## kelmo (Oct 25, 2010)

Another zombie bump in honor of All Hallows Eve!

Saturday night a group of friends and I were watching the Giants go Aztec on the Phils, they ripped out their hearts!!! 

GO GIANTS!!!

Ooops, I digress. After the game I fell asleep on my buddies couch. It was a dark and stormy night. I woke up about 2am and just marveled at the dark damp scene outside. I retrieved my E2O from my backpack and got a beer out of the fridge and enjoyed the darkness. I never used the light but it was a comfort to have it resting by my side.

It's the season of the incan!


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 26, 2010)

I keep an E2/MN02 on my nightstand, and use an E2E/IMR-E2 when I can't use a holstered combatlight. I'll probably finish putting together an E2-compatible lego one of these days, but I'm not sure if it'll have any Surefire parts in it.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 26, 2010)

Six years since this thread was started...the E2/E2e was an EDC then, and still is today. Still in its stock form, too, although I'd like to upgrade to an LF bulb.


----------



## sawlight (Oct 27, 2010)

Still grab my Wine lite II now and again myself, still with the MN02 bulb, but on a 17650 now. Wouldn't have a doubt one about carrying it EDC!
I still attest a person can't call themselves a flashaholic without owning one of these marvels!


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Oct 27, 2010)

For sure the E series lights will never die. Just like every other light from Surefire, especially the Incands. I just bought an E2D last year and carried it unmodified until the bulb died as I still prefer it to my Fenix L2T. The feel of the E series is just awesome. Small 2 cell light that fits perfectly in your hand and your pocket! Now I'm just thinking if I should stick with the MN03 or buy a KX2 or get a neutral tint dropin from Veleno designs. I love my E2d.


----------



## boulder (Oct 27, 2010)

Its threads like these that make me feel proud that my first E2E is coming in the mail tomorrow. Lets see how long I keep it stock...well the stock bulb at least. I am planning on putting a LX2 clip on it tomorrow  (if it fits!)


----------



## motorwerks (Oct 27, 2010)

I EDC my E2D..... it was affectionately nick named the "Rape flashlight" (think Rape whistle) by my friends because I carry the damn thing almost everywhere with me, and it has "Pokey's" 

I would mod it but I cant make up my mind on a new bulb.


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 27, 2010)

LX2 clip fits the E2E. My "Redhead" build has been wearing one since it got the name.

I do really wish the A2 kept the same overall footprint of the E2. It would be the One True Surefire if that were the case. But alas, I keep coming back to the E2 even though I give up two-stage functionality. The only reason I don't stick with it come hell and high water is my nonexistent budget for primary CR123 batteries.


----------



## aldagoods (Oct 27, 2010)

Revived my old E2e in the last 6mos with an EO-E2R. Had stopped using it because of runtime with the stock incans, and because, honestly I was tired of paying for new primaries. I use AW's RCR 123's with no prob whatsoever with the bulb -- even though it lasts less than an hour, it is again a light I use regularly for bike rides and night walks. Great throw and color temp. I'm saving my stock bulbs for when I really want them -- just make sure you dont run RCR's with them, as its a quick blown bulb. 

I interchange with an OpticsHQ tls LED head [which you dont want to hear about in this forum] - but there is no comparison as to how the stock head carries vs. the LED mod. 

Not to beat a dead horse, but its really nice to be able to use the hell out of the EO-E2R, kill the batteries, swap in backups, and just charge when you get home.

Anyone have experience with the bulb life on the lumensfactory? I read it was 20 hours. accurate?


----------



## etherealshade (Oct 27, 2010)

I carry an E2E (the old 3 flats, with witness marks and twisty tailcap) as a high CRI compliment to my LS20. The LS20 does most of the heavy lifting, but if I need to see just a little further, or with a bit better color, out comes the E2E.


----------



## kelmo (Oct 27, 2010)

motorwerks said:


> ... it was affectionately nick named the "Rape flashlight" (think Rape whistle)...



I call mine "Xenon, Warrior Princess!"


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 27, 2010)

I still use one. And now, having heard from Lumens Factory that they will put out some 3 mode led drop ins for it in the next couple of weeks,,,, I may never let it out of my hands!


----------



## boulder (Oct 27, 2010)

My brand new E2E is beautiful. I cant decide if I want to go the higher power route or go for a long running low power lamp. Maybe Ill have to get another E2E


----------



## OKWalker (Oct 27, 2010)

I am patiently waiting on mine to be delivered.


----------



## boulder (Oct 27, 2010)

I highly recommend the LX2 clip for the E2E. I replaced the stock clip as soon as I got it today.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 28, 2010)

boulder said:


> I highly recommend the LX2 clip for the E2E. I replaced the stock clip as soon as I got it today.



Thanks for the tip! I am going to make the switch tonight... in all honesty, I dislike the LX2 clip on the LX2, it is great for carry, but really gets in the way of rotating the tailcap.


----------



## boulder (Oct 29, 2010)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Thanks for the tip! I am going to make the switch tonight... in all honesty, I dislike the LX2 clip on the LX2, it is great for carry, but really gets in the way of rotating the tailcap.


 

I agree. I de-clipped my LX2 and I carry it on a lanyard that I made.

The clip feels like it was made for the E2E haha :laughing:


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Oct 30, 2010)

When I need an incandescent for best color rendering, or I am in the woods, I still use the E2e. Among the bunch, I have a tear drop grey one which is wonderful.
When LF bulbs come out first, I tought to switch back EDC type, from LED to incandescent. I have an attraction for the warm of tungsten. LF bulbs allowed to use 17670 in the E2e, so I acquired a number of 3.7 V 90 lumen LF bubs and an handful of AW 17670s. I was happy for 20 hrs...

I use the my main EDC heavily. Let's say it is on at least two hours per day. After two weeks, the bulb needed replacement, they have a life of just 20 hours (they don't necessary blewout, but they blacken to the point of emitting 30-40 lumens with the spectrum totally messed up). I went on for a month or two, but I eventually went back to EDC the L4. (in four years I only replaced the LuxV twice).

Today, I dont' EDC an incandescent anymore. Whenever I have a complete lighting set with me, there always is an E2e in stock form (MN03 with 2x123).

Regards

Anthony


----------



## ampdude (Oct 31, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> I use the my main EDC heavily. Let's say it is on at least two hours per day. After two weeks, the bulb needed replacement, they have a life of just 20 hours (they don't necessary blewout, but they blacken to the point of emitting 30-40 lumens with the spectrum totally messed up).



If lamps are xenon-halogen filled like Surefire lamps they don't do that, whereas the LF are pure xenon and darken with use. I don't use my LF lamps as much as a result, they go black after awhile. For extended runtime I use the SF P90's generally because they don't blacken, too bad SF never came out with a 9v e-series lamp. Maybe orange colored base like the old MN10's. 



boulder said:


> I agree. I de-clipped my LX2 and I carry it on a lanyard that I made.
> 
> The clip feels like it was made for the E2E haha :laughing:



I wish there was a three cell version of the clip :thumbsup: I will have to try one of these someday, do you use a Z57 or Z52? I was wondering if that clip gets in the way of the twisty operation like users report with the LX2. I'd really like a three cell version of the LX2 clip.


----------

